# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  كيف يستغفر الرسول(صل الله عليه وسلم)

## محمود رضوان

[gdwl][gdwl]:kurtsoftsmiley1276l:kurtsoftsmiley1276l:kurtsofts  miley1276l

قال تعالى {لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ}فإِنَّ ظاهر الآية يفيد جواز صدور الذنب من النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتماداً على أن المغفرة إنما تكون بعد الذنب وقد قال بهذا بعض العلماء وأيَّدوه فقالوا بجواز صدور الصغائر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم محتجِّين بآيات وأحاديث  يفيد ظاهرها هذا المعني منها قوله تعالى {وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ} وقوله تعالى {وَوَضَعْنَا عَنكَ وِزْرَكَ الَّذِي أَنقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ} وقوله {عَفَا اللّهُ عَنكَ لِمَ أَذِنتَ لَهُمْ} وقوله {لَّوْلاَ كِتَابٌ مِّنَ اللّهِ سَبَقَ لَمَسَّكُمْ فِيمَا أَخَذْتُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} وقوله {عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى أَن جَاءهُ الْأَعْمَى} وقول النبي في دعائه: (اللهم اغفر لي ما قدَّمتُ وما أخَّرتُ وما أسررتُ وما أعلنتُ) ونحوه من أدعيته صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله (إني ليغان على قلبي فأستغفر الله) وفي حديث أبي هريرة (إني لأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة) 

وقد أجاب الشيخ الإمام القاضي عياض رحمه الله تعالى عن قوله تعالى {لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ} بأجوبة عديدة منها: أن المراد بذلك أمتُّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنها: أن المراد بذلك ما كان عن سهو وغفلة وتأويل ومنها: أن المغفرة هنا تبرئته من العيوب ومنها: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أُمر أن يقول {وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلَا بِكُمْ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ وَمَا أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } سُرَّ بذلك الكفار فأنزل الله تعالى {لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ} فمقصد الآية: أنك مغفورٌ لك غيرُ مُؤَاخَذٍ بذنبٍ إن لو كان 

وأجاب أحد الصالحين بجوابٍ نفيس خلاصته: أن المراد بالفتح في قوله تعالى {إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا} هو المشاهدة أي: مشاهدته تعالى فمن رحمة الله تعالى للنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أزال عنه الحجاب وأكرمه بمشاهدته تعالى فلا يري إلاَّ ما هو حقٌّ من الحقِّ وإلي الحقّ فهذا هو المشار إليه بالفتح المبين وقد وقع له صلى الله عليه وسلم من صغره لأنه لم يحجب عنه تعالى وهذا الفتح ثابت لكل نبيٍّ بل ولكل عارف والخصوصية فيه للنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم من حيث كمال قوته وطاقته وأهلية عقله وروحه ونفسه وذاته وسرِّه مما لم يثبت لغيره 

والمراد بالذنب في قوله{مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ} سببه وهو الغفلة وظلال الحجاب الذي في أصل النشأة الترابية والمراد بما تقدم وما تأخر: الكناية عن زواله والمراد بالغفران: الإزالة فكأنه يقول (إنا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبيناً ليزول عنك الحجاب بالكلية ولتتم النعمة منَّا عليك ولتهدي وتنصر فإنه لا نعمة فوق نعمة زوال الحجاب ولا هداية فوق هداية المعارف ولا نصرة أبلغ من نصرة مَنْ كانت هذه حالته)  أما أَمْرُ الله لنبيِّنا صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاستغفار وكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم يصرح بذلك ويدعو به ويسأله من الله فهذا من كمال تواضعه صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن كمال إقراره بالعبودية الكاملة وبحاجته إلى ربِّه وافتقاره إليه وعدم استغنائه عن فضله وعدم اغتراره بما أعطاه مولاه 

وكأن لسان حاله يقول (إني مع ما مَنَّ الله علىَّ من فضل وثواب ودرجات عالية ومقامات سامية فإني لا أزال أرغب في فضله وأسارع إلى رحابه وأقف على أبوابه وأنافس في الخيرات وأبادر إلى المبرات) وقد صرح بذلك فقال (أنا أخشاكم لله وأتقاكم وأعلمكم به) وفي هذا أيضاً تعليم للأمة ليقتدوا به ويتبعوه وفي هذا أيضاً تمام الشكر لله بإدامة العمل له. كيف لا، وهو القائل (أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً)؟.وقد قال أحد الصالحين : سمعت الحديث الوارد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إنه ليغان على قلبي فأستغفر الله في اليوم سبعين مرة) فَأُشْكِلَ علىَّ معناه فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام وهو يقول لي (يا مبارك ذاك غين الأنوار لا غين الأغيار)

----------


## &روان&

بارك الله فيك
في ميزان حسناتك اخي   ..........

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مشكووووور....

----------


## محمود رضوان

*بارك الله فيكم فى موازين حسناتكم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
صلّ الله على محمد صلّ الله عليه وسلم 
موضوع قيم نسأل الله لنا ولكم النفع والفائدة و أن نكون من شفعاء الحبيب المصطفى 
جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


*

----------


## محمد العزام

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد 


الله يجزيك الخير

----------

